# (FFVI) Sabin vs Master Asia (G Gundam)



## Bender (Dec 10, 2010)

Final Fantasy VI




VS.

G Gundam

Master Asia




Battleground




*Battle conditions*
-Obviously it's a fight using only martial arts skills

*Combatants Feats*

FFVI Sabin

friend SUPPLEXED A TRAIN 

Also casually held up a falling building while Terra raced to rescue the children trapped in it

G Gundam

*Master Asia*

Is GAR 

GAR

GAR




In a fight to the death who'd win?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 10, 2010)

He held up a falling house or small building and the game practically put a time limit on Terra/Tina to do her business due to him not being able to hold it from collapsing for long if I recall. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAizwLfZbUA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLaydxMhlw0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Asia is another level of manliness here, Sabin asks Asia to train him instead.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 10, 2010)

Sabin can suplex a train too :ho


----------



## Marsala (Dec 10, 2010)

Sabin suplexing a train is, for once, not nearly impressive enough.


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2010)

Suplexing a train was gameplay.

The house feat was kind of cool, but not nearly cool enough.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 11, 2010)

Sabin could sort of hold up a house. Master Asia and Domon launched a half-buried skyscraper into the sky.


----------



## Bender (Dec 11, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Sabin could sort of hold up a house. Master Asia and Domon launched a half-buried skyscraper into the sky.



How do we know Sabin can't also do that?


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Because Sabin struggles to keep a three storey or so house up for extended periods of time


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> *inb4answermedomon*


*ANSWER ME OBD! BOARD OF THE UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!*


----------



## Shade Impulse (Dec 11, 2010)

Bender said:


> How do we know Sabin can't also do that?



Because he never has I suppose.

Now where is the speech that appears in all Master Asia threads? It should of been here by now


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> *ANSWER ME OBD! BOARD OF THE UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!*



*THE WINDS OF THE KINGS!*


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 11, 2010)

*Keiretsu!* 

**


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2010)

*TEMPA KYOURAN!*


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 11, 2010)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> *TEMPA KYOURAN!*


*LOOK! THE EAST IS BURNING RED!*


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 11, 2010)

Shade Impulse said:


> Because he never has I suppose.
> 
> Now where is the speech that appears in all Master Asia threads? It should of been here by now



.....get out 



Stroev said:


> *ANSWER ME OBD! BOARD OF THE UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!*



Should be school 

But good enough, I guess


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

I simply adapted to the situation, paul.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I simply adapted to the situation, paul.



You are forgiven, for you have done well, annointed one


----------

